# Lump on tail



## Shannonbalcom (Nov 22, 2020)

I have been trying to research and determine what this could be that has appeared over the course a few months. 
It does not seem to hurt him or affect him in any way. 
Any information would be very helpful!
Thank you!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have a vet who can look at this?


----------



## Shannonbalcom (Nov 22, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> Do you have a vet who can look at this?


Unfortunately no, I've been trying to find a vet in my area that does small animal care and is accepting new patients. 
No dice so far.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I highly recommend finding a vet in general even if you have to travel far afield to find one. Issues with rats arise very quickly and can go downhill just as fast. Many areas have at least an emergency vet that services a wide area of smaller locations. If you can't find it listed call one of the vet offices and ask them for help locating somewhere that will take you. 

I'm no expert but in my experience this could be a number of things. I would guess either (1) he damaged his tail or was bitten there and it's gotten infected under the skin or (2) tumor of some kind. Neither is good but could be treated if caught early enough.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi 

Please always check if animal care is available that you can access before purchasing animals, in the common event that something does go wrong, you will need a vet. 
Otherwise they will just suffer and succumb to infections etc. You cant make your own antibiotics and nothing compares.

As for the lump, i'm not an expert, it could be a cyst or abscess, have you tried soaking it with a hot saline cloth? this can help bring it to a head
Has she had any injuries to that area which could have caused it?

Is she acting, eating, playing, drinking normally?
A vet would aspirate it and look under the microscope to see if it looks like cancerous or benign

Call a vet ask if you can send a picture


----------



## Shannonbalcom (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, thank you all for the responses! 
He was rescued from almost being snake food so because I received him on the fly I unfortunately didn't have the chance to find a vet prior is the only reason why I didn't have one first before getting him.
He does get warm sea salt soaks for it and it does not seem to be hurting him or bothering him even when I touch it. I also didn't see any wound or injury before it had popped up.
He eats, drinks and plays as normal.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Shannonbalcom said:


> Hi, thank you all for the responses!
> He was rescued from almost being snake food so because I received him on the fly I unfortunately didn't have the chance to find a vet prior is the only reason why I didn't have one first before getting him.
> He does get warm sea salt soaks for it and it does not seem to be hurting him or bothering him even when I touch it. I also didn't see any wound or injury before it had popped up.
> He eats, drinks and plays as normal.


Try looking to see if there any rodent rescues in your area ... they may be able to refer you to someone. Also, call local vets and ask if they know of any vets that treat "pocket pets" and exotics.

If that doesn't do it - try your local ASPCA. They usually know of the local vets.


----------



## Shannonbalcom (Nov 22, 2020)

lfraser06 said:


> Try looking to see if there any rodent rescues in your area ... they may be able to refer you to someone. Also, call and local vet and ask if they know of any vets that treat "pocket pets" and exotics.
> 
> If that doesn't do it - try your local ASPCA. They usually know of the local vets.


Thank you!! I will do that!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

After reading the responses, this might be helpful! 
“Lumps and bumps in rats.”


----------

